# gaskets



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone knows where I can pick up some 2" (inner diameter) rubber gaskets for a bulkhead.

Looking for something that is wider than standard, so I'm guessing a plumbing supply shop would be my best bet?

Prefer North York area, (West-ish) Markham/Richmond Hill/Thornhill/Concord are also on my way to and from work so I can stop off on the way.

Please let me know if you know of any places. I will continue my googling in the meantime. 

Thanks!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Would teh gaskets that come on teh tops of Carbon cartirges work?


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> Would teh gaskets that come on teh tops of Carbon cartirges work?


That's a great idea! I'll take a look when I get home. Needed to switch out my current cartridges anyways, so this will hopefully give them one last mission in life.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Went to Noble and got a sheet of rubber, made my own. Great success! 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

appak said:


> Went to Noble and got a sheet of rubber, made my own. Great success!


What or where is Noble? I'm not familiar with that name.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

infolific said:


> What or where is Noble? I'm not familiar with that name.


Plumbing/everything supplier, they have a few locations across the GTA. I went to the one at Jane/Steeles.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------

